# Big thanks to Rob Fisher



## Silver (8/9/18)

So I'm tooting away happily this Saturday afternoon and realized that the three devices I happened to be using were all thanks to @Rob Fisher 







*Skyline, Billet Box, Dvarw*

Even the *abalone Hotcig *

@Rob Fisher convinced me to get these and I have to say that each one of them gives me such great vaping pleasure. Rob actually organized group buys for most of these or got them for me.

So I just want to say thanks Rob. For all you do and for trying out so much gear, leading the way and reporting back on what's good and what's not. And then following through with so much enthusiasm.

It has certainly helped me enormously and I am very grateful.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 21


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/18)

Only a pleasure Hi Ho @Silver! All fantastic products and worthy of a spot in your camera bag for sure!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Christos (8/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only a pleasure Hi Ho @Silver! All fantastic products and worthy of a spot in your camera bag for sure!


Now we just need to convince @Silver that he needs a skyfall

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

Christos said:


> Now we just need to convince @Silver that he needs a skyfall



Lol, I know I know @Christos - hehe

I am quite far behind the curve

Skyfall, a regulated squonker and a DNA75C is missing from my vape bag
But all in good time - or till the next "must have" pops up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zah007 (8/9/18)

@Silver I might have a DNA 75c if you're interested

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

Zah007 said:


> @Silver I might have a DNA 75c if you're interested



Thanks @Zah007 
Im not ready for it yet - I have my eye looking out for what appeals - but it wont happen now - probably only in a month or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/9/18)

I wholeheartedly agree with your sentiments, @Silver. I think @Rob Fisher has been a real ambassador to this community and I really appreciate the guiding role he has played for us, of late. I should have said so earlier, Rob, but this is why I'm bringing you back a 3-Of-A-Kind Tank, to say a big thank you ... and because we know you love shiny, Gold things ... and Silver! He just took the words out of our mouths ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (8/9/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with your sentiments, @Silver. I think @Rob Fisher has been a real ambassador to this community and I really appreciate the guiding role he has played for us, of late. I should have said so earlier, Rob, but this is why I'm bringing you back a 3-Of-A-Kind Tank, to say a big thank you ... and because we know you love shiny, Gold things ... and Silver! He just took the words out of our mouths ...



Well said @Mic Lazzari !
Thanks for the reiteration

We all lucky to have @Rob Fisher with us

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/18)

Thank you guys! @Silver and @Mic Lazzari you guys are having a major impact on the SA Vaping scene! You are both awesome! 

There are some people doing good things for the vaping community and you are both in that group. Love the positive vibe you both have! It really does make a difference to this much-loved hobby of ours!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (8/9/18)

No you can't have it @Silver, the solar storm is staying put.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (8/9/18)

That said I am also so thankful to @Rob Fisher for the Dvarw recommendation, so enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/9/18)

No doubt about it @Silver. When @Rob Fisher cannot stop raving about a product, you might as well get it. 

For me it has been the Dvarw, BB, Skyline, Spade 75C and TFC.

Your work is much appreciated Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/18)

Andre said:


> Your work is much appreciated Rob.



And thanks for all your guidance for the first few years of my journey @Andre! You will always be my Guru!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (9/9/18)

In my own humble opinion @Rob Fisher is an epic man. Always there and ready to help and advise. One of a kind. Thanks Rob.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

